# Modem, serielle Schnittstelle. Verbindungsaufbau ins Internet.



## mg_666 (24. Okt 2011)

Servus,

ich pfusche zur Zeit an einer Verbindung mit einem Modem herum. Zur Zeit sende ich brav meine AT-Befehle und versuche eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen.
Mein letzter Befehl an das Modem ist ATD*99***1# und das Modem meldet mir auch brav einen Connect mit der entsprechenden Baudrate. Leider weiß ich nicht wie es nach dem Eingang weitergeht.
Im Internet wird immer davon gefasselt, dass von diesem Zeitpunkt das Modem von dem Kommandosmodus in den Datenmodus geht. Hat jemand eine Idee oder weiß jemand was das Modem jetzt genau erwartet?

Grüße
mg


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Okt 2011)

Huch Modem - ja ich erinnere mich blass daran, dass es das mal gab ,-)

Mir hat das da damals gereicht, aber ehrlich gesagt erinnere ich mich nicht mehr an Details.

Was du da fragst ist definitv kein Java Problem
Du schreibst ja nicht einmal was nicht geht
Meine Glaskugel ist wegen Nebel ausgefallen

Wie sollen wir dir helfen?


----------



## mg_666 (2. Nov 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Was du da fragst ist definitv kein Java Problem



Stimmt falsche Rubrik



Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Du schreibst ja nicht einmal was nicht geht



Nachdem ich von dem Modem das Connect erhalte, weiß ich nicht wie es weitergeht. Weil laut  Recherche das Teilchen in den Datenmodus wechselt.


----------



## HoaX (2. Nov 2011)

Naja, ATD wählt ja ne Nummer. Was dann kommt hängt von der Gegenstelle ab.


----------



## tuxedo (3. Nov 2011)

"Früher" hat man in der Regel noch PPP gebraucht um sich nach dem Verbindungsaufbau zu authentifizieren und eine TCP/IP Verbindung zu bekommen. 
Ist halt wirklich die Frage was die Gegenstelle nach dem Verbindungsaufbau erwartet... Ohne dieses Wissen wirst du nicht weiter kommen.

- Alex


----------



## Andi_CH (3. Nov 2011)

mg_666 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt falsche Rubrik


Nicht nur - das hier ist generell ein Java-Forum



mg_666 hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem ich von dem Modem das Connect erhalte, weiß ich nicht wie es weitergeht. Weil laut  Recherche das Teilchen in den Datenmodus wechselt.



Wie auch immer man den Modus bezeichnet - ich denke mal zu diesem Zeitpunkt steht die Verbindung zum Provider - also dann frag den an, was er dann erwartet - woher sollen wir das wissen?

--

By the way - du schreibst immer noch nicht was NICHT geht. Ja das Modem ist im Datenmodus - ist doch ein Erfolg ???:L Was müsste den dann noch gehen???:L

Aber so ist das Leben, wenn man etwas macht von dem man keine Ahung hat - sorry, ich bin sehr oft so direkt.


----------



## HoaX (3. Nov 2011)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> "Früher" hat man in der Regel noch PPP gebraucht


 Die Beschreibung von PPP findest du im RFC 1661.


----------

